# Gulf Trip 8/24



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

YRM and I are planning a Gulf trip Saturday launching from Navarre Beach at 7am. If anyone would like to join us let me know so everyone is one the same page!


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*sat*

how far do you plan on going out and what time do you plan to be back


----------



## TxFlyFshrman (May 2, 2012)

I'm in town from corpus, wish I could make it out Saturday but moving my son into the dorms that day...dang


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

looks like a few of us might be out the following weekend. try to make it!

i'll be looking for jack crevalle this weekend inshore/bay area.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

TXFLY we are going early so maybe squeeze it in? Maybe at most a mile mostly trolling and bottom fishing structure. As far as a time in I was thinking lunch maybe a little before.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Wish I wasn't on call this weekend or I would be Johnny on the spot! Went out there a few weeks ago and got skunked. Spent a good bit of time trying to find structure with my new ff didn't have much luck with that either. Caught plenty of bait fish though.


----------



## TxFlyFshrman (May 2, 2012)

Sea Rover said:


> TXFLY we are going early so maybe squeeze it in? Maybe at most a mile mostly trolling and bottom fishing structure. As far as a time in I was thinking lunch maybe a little before.


Checked out the kayaks at hurlburt, disappointing but doable. I'll see if I can swing it, been years since I fished the Navarre area, would love to get out there.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

We'll be meeting up early!! This is a chance to get out there and see what's past those grass lines. Rent a yak if ya'll have too! Friday night, Aug 23, Sea Rover and I will be hitting the mouth of Escambia Bay at the lighthouse for live bait for in the morning! This would be a great way to meet us, and get some fresh live bait for Saturday. Let us know! PM either of us. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Keep an eye on the weather guys. It's 50% chance of storms and surf forecast has been slowly deteriorating all week. You don't want to be out there when the fecal matter impacts the rotating air circulation device.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> We'll be meeting up early!! This is a chance to get out there and see what's past those grass lines. Rent a yak if ya'll have too! Friday night, Aug 23, Sea Rover and I will be hitting the mouth of Escambia Bay at the lighthouse for live bait for in the morning! This would be a great way to meet us, and get some fresh live bait for Saturday. Let us know! PM either of us. Tight lines!!! YRM


Pensacola Bay


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Sea Rover said:


> Pensacola Bay


I got lost while typing...thanks duder. YRM


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

BlackJeep said:


> Keep an eye on the weather guys. It's 50% chance of storms and surf forecast has been slowly deteriorating all week. You don't want to be out there when the fecal matter impacts the rotating air circulation device.


Thanks for the advice Blackjeep. We'll be watching. We're hopeful though. We don't let a little rain stop us, but large waves and swells might change our minds. All is subject to change upon accepting this fishing fiasco. If you are afraid of getting wet, or taking a calculated risk (this goes out to those who should come but are probably going to sit at home and continuously click on the "New Posts" button at the top of the PFF website) then you should consider whether or not you've got the adequate dedication to be a fisherman. We love to fish on here...it's what we do...our jobs fund it. Bring an umbrella and an innertube...fish however you have too. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

Well said!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Unless conditions do a 180 (which they arent) there is no way in hell I would go offshore tomorrow. I was just at the pier, solid 3-4fters out there. If you do go, please wear your life jacket and have your gopros on so we can get some good video! Be careful guys!!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Unless conditions do a 180 (which they arent) there is no way in hell I would go offshore tomorrow. I was just at the pier, solid 3-4fters out there. If you do go, please wear your life jacket and have your gopros on so we can get some good video! Be careful guys!!


+1 becareful guys, theres a fine line between dedication, and taking unnecessary risk.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

We are in no way unrealistic, or stupid. Good call fellas, but the trip planners (us) have yet to put eyes on the Gulf Waters. An early am launch may still work out. I do not put myself in harms way, as I wouldn't anyone else to be put into harms way to help...meaning...we got this fellas. if we change locations for the planned trip, such as to the Sound or Bays, then one of us will let ya'll know. Four foot swells don't sound fun to be honest, so it might not workout in the Gulf...but hell or highwater, we're gonna be getting our lines wet somewhere. The rest of ya'll can stay dry...we'll post pics... Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You are going to have 4 ft. Seas Sat. And rain and higher winds with the rain. I wouldn't go out in a 21 ft boat in that crap.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

A lot of resistance to fishing on here as usual. As YRM said we aren't blind, if in the early morning we deem the seas not safe we will fish inshore. Not rocket science here. The weather reports have been nothing but shitty the last month so we will just have to make a visual decision. If you want to get technical there is nothing smart about taking a 14ft piece of plastic made out of recycled soda bottles into the Gulf to start with no matter the conditions. 

And its not looking better next weekend so all go pile up on the pier to pier trip thread and piss in their Wheaties instead of ours for a change. Every time YRM and I go fishing I post up so others who don't for safeties sake don't want to fish alone, instead of that it always turns into "there is a ripple on the water" bs and everyone plays armchair weatherman. 

Or we can argue about Zimmerman and reel brands, hat seems to be more what PFF is about......


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I would appreciate the lack of urinating into my Wheaties!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

And if next weekend is Labor day weekend I am out. Will be at Boggs and Boulders slinging mud.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I think you should go out there in the morning and physically stop them from wanting at the Cesar good or bad for that matter. Hey looks awesome right now after this weather dissipated and the pass is nice and smooth too


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice easy surf launch this morning, everyone caught fish so a good trip! I caught my first king from a yak.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Easy?! I saw a guy get dumped and a rod broke! I commend yall for going out and glad yall made it back with little broke and no one hurt.

My PA wouldnt have been fun in that surf, thats for sure!

What else did yall catch?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

You saw someone on a new kayak that hasn't fished the gulf very much get dumped after he got caught in a big one 1 out of 4 wasn't bad. That wasn't a very bad surf at all, maybe for you idk your abilities. SharkEater had no issue in his PA14. Landing was a little trick the guy in the green yak dumped it I landed it without issue.

So far king and Spanish waiting on Sharkeater to come in see what he caught.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*lost it all*

I flipped mine on the way in. I sent a rod, tackle box with all tackle, and a mirage drive to Davey jones locker. I did catch a small king though.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you lose your drive?


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*lost drive*

yep broke the leash it was on.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bummer, thats a $600 loss just for the drive! At least you can replace a drive.

I still wouldnt call it an "easy" launch by any means. I fish the Gulf exclusively and have logged hundreds of hours and approaching a thousand miles, but I guess my abilities are still not up to par.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*lost drive*

I agree my pocket hurts, some people pay for college, I just paid for a ocean education. It wasn't easy for me but I learned a lot. Someone will find it eventually, I think my tackle box will show up eventually.:no:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Easy SeaRover, he wasn't challenging you duder. The surf, was an obstacle yesterday, but that's a part of taking a yak out on the Gulf of Mexico. You could just walk your dog at the beach talking about not going out, but still wanting to fish, or you could figure things out, build up your courage, and find your resolve. Sometimes the yak is going to capsize...when it does, one needs to know what to do. I do know there is one less opinion ill be asking for on this forum though. Yesterday was one of the best fishing experiences I've had. What a roller coaster ride! Folks, fortune favors the bold. Our yak team may have seemed negligent of the risks, but we knew full well what we were getting into. Hey, go catch some fish, and have a helluva ride doing it! We caught fish. We had a great time. We were together. Yesterday we discovered a new realm of POSSIBLE. 

Dallis, we're sorry to hear about your losses duder! Congratulations on the King! Hopefully we'll see ya again soon. It was great meeting you! Congratulations to SeaRover for his awesome catch, and thank you to SharkEater for coming out and catching the live minnows! A great group of fellas! See y'all for another adventure soon!


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*again*

Thanks. It was good meeting yall too. I still have someone's life jacket. I will be out again as soon as I replace the mirage drive and all my tackle.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

dallis said:


> Thanks. It was good meeting yall too. I still have someone's life jacket. I will be out again as soon as I replace the mirage drive and all my tackle.


Put the word out about your drive being lost, someone may just find it and return it to you if they know about it. I've seen a post about someone that found a turbo fin and asked around here until they found the rightful owner. All fisherman are 100% honest, right?!

This is actually a good book if any of you are into reading; "All Fisherman Are Liars" By Linda Greenlaw, who was the female captain in The Perfect Storm. It is true stories from a few of her swordfishing trips and stuff and stuff. Good read.


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey man, the life jacket is mine return it when you can. If I'd had some idea where you dumped at I could dive that area and see if we could find at least the drive. If you want to look for it let me know and I'll come with you.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> Easy SeaRover, he wasn't challenging you duder. The surf, was an obstacle yesterday, but that's a part of taking a yak out on the Gulf of Mexico. You could just walk your dog at the beach talking about not going out, but still wanting to fish, or you could figure things out, build up your courage, and find your resolve. Sometimes the yak is going to capsize...when it does, one needs to know what to do. I do know there is one less opinion ill be asking for on this forum though. Yesterday was one of the best fishing experiences I've had. What a roller coaster ride! Folks, fortune favors the bold. Our yak team may have seemed negligent of the risks, but we knew full well what we were getting into. Hey, go catch some fish, and have a helluva ride doing it! We caught fish. We had a great time. We were together. Yesterday we discovered a new realm of POSSIBLE.
> 
> Dallis, we're sorry to hear about your losses duder! Congratulations on the King! Hopefully we'll see ya again soon. It was great meeting you! Congratulations to SeaRover for his awesome catch, and thank you to SharkEater for coming out and catching the live minnows! A great group of fellas! See y'all for another adventure soon!



Well said yellow!!! There is a lot to be said for pure gumption and determination. Its not like anyone went out alone or in hurricane conditions. Bummer to hear about the gear lost but thats what leashes are for and obviously even leashes wont save everything. All the preparations in the world can go south at any time out in the big blue so fish when you can guys!!!


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks shark. I looked for it the other day with snorkle gear but visibility was bad. I was in water over 6' deep, half the length of the pier out from where we launched. Just to the east. By the time I hit shore I was just east of the launch, the waves were hitting the shore at a 45 degree angle. I'm.gonna post on here later with the details, thanks jay.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

When I come in when it's rough I always leave my drive in. Use the bungee strap to keep the pedals apart and the fins up against the hull. 

I launched at a different spot today so I wasn't able to look.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*tips*



JD7.62 said:


> When I come in when it's rough I always leave my drive in. Use the bungee strap to keep the pedals apart and the fins up against the hull.
> 
> I launched at a different spot today so I wasn't able to look.


 
I never really thought of doing that. That would have kept it in. I thought I was trying to protect from losing it. Thanks for the tip.


----------

